# When Will The Snows Be Here



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering when the snows will be here in ND for the spring hunt? I am trying to plan for the season now. (sorry could not resist)!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You are infected with the Snow goose fever real bad aren't you? :toofunny:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually I am. I have to say that snows have stolen my heart! Just seems you never know what to expect with them. You can find a field with thousands and the next day they don't show or go to a field a half mile away. Or you can set up in their basic flyway and shoot a bunch. I love the way they decoy (when they decoy) and I love the way they toy with ya!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

You know as I was laying in my sub waiting for the canadas to come in this morning I was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking that the snows will be earlier this year than last. The weather has been so warm I just don't see them staying south very long. You never know though mother nature is crazy sometimes.

I've got one more day to hunt them Big *****'s and then I'll go into full preperation for the Snows.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> I love the way they toy with ya!


Kind of like a woman flirting with you, eh? :lol:

I am thinking they could be a week or 2 earlier based on how little frost there is in the ground and the lack of snow cover. But as mentioned, mother nature could give us a harsh late winter and be a delayed flight. And spring snow storms are all too scattered and unknown too. Another 6 weeks and we will be having a good idea on how the migration may proceed.

Frankly the SD and ND farmers and waterfowl need all the snow that can fall this Winter to help recharge the fields and potholes with water. I know MN has a good frost seal from the rains this early Winter, but will the snow storms come for runo off to fill the sloughs?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I think Snows are the "women" of geese. You just never ever know!

I agree we need snow/rain in the spring for the farmers and the potholes. It would also be great to have a nice snow line this year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> It would also be great to have a nice snow line this year.


Keep dreamin' PC.....I've been praying since the first year and yet to see one yet. But I love the optimism!!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

leave your calender open from march to may, safe to say it'll be in that time frame, other than that advice theres not much else to predict exatcly when they'll be here, or should i say fly through nd.


----------



## wackemnstackem (Jan 8, 2007)

What about when the snows will arrive in west central mo?


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Supposedly there are 200k sitting on Squaw as of last report. haven't looked myself but I'm also hearing stories of decent numbers of snows in Iowa along the river.

I think it's pretty early to predict the migration I'm sticking with about the 20th of march for oakes and the 28 th for Devils lake


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> I think it's pretty early to predict the migration I'm sticking with about the 20th of march for oakes and the 28 th for Devils lake


That's about a spring average for every year so it's a safe bet.

I'm hearing of good concentrations in MO and KS as of last week....I was amazed how many were in KS actually.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Have spotted quite a few in SE Nebraska over the past few days. We have no ice on the ponds/lakes also. Open H2O and snows in the middle of January, what the hell is going on. I'm hoping for colder weather and just like you guys a snow line would be nice.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I was hunting south of Maryville, MO this past weekend and have seen alot of snows moving every direction. A few gourps of them were high flyers. I also witnessed alot of ducks heading north. they are talking about a really cold weekend here in Omaha so I would emagine that will put a stop to that. :eyeroll:

Sean


----------



## BigBob (Jan 2, 2007)

much as I hate to say it for you guys, down in MO we need you all to get some snow and cold so it will keep some snows down here in MO! I haven't seen hardly any snows down here in my usual places, heck usally Chirstmas Day I can count on see several thousand birds around home, not a single one this year!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Just wondering when the snows will be here in ND for the spring hunt? I am trying to plan for the season now. (sorry could not resist)!!


 PC were you trying to:stirpot: .


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ha, I was thinking this thread was a joke as a million people usually ask the question but we ended up getting plenty of answers :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard yes I was. hehehe I new it was going to get posted anyday so I figured I would get the party started! But honestly I am so excited about this spring that I am ready to talk snows day in and out till its business time!


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

I can tell you this over new years weekend I was duck hunting in the southeast part of MO and I had to see 300,000 snows in that area.
I cant wait I will be back there on Feb. 1st.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

They will be here on March 22 and then we will have a giant blizzard and they will be trapped here until may 1st :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can only hope and pray you are right!! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The key is to get heavy snow cover across AB, SK and MB right to the border. They always stall at the snow line. Too often there is more snow in ND than SK, and thus once it melts they head for central SK.

Right now there is no snow west fot he MO river, and if it was 2 months from now, the geese would slip to the west and be in SK before even the snow melted in NE SD. Seen it happen some years back.

So pray or hope for major snow storms aross Western ND and CA,


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE----"Right now there is no snow west fot he MO river, and if it was 2 months from now, the geese would slip to the west and be in SK before even the snow melted in NE SD. Seen it happen some years back."

So pray or hope for major snow storms aross Western ND and CA,"[/quote]

yes this happend in 2001, but that year we had a tun of snow in NE SD and it didnt melt until april. So the geese got sick of waiting for it and took the mighty mo up. However this year there is not enought snow pack to worry about this. A few days of 30+ and sunshine and all our all snow here will be gone. I would much rather have a major snow line in the east because the birds will sit on a for weeks before they began to trickle west and find alternate routes. So if your going to pray for anything, pray for a snowline in the east that gradually retreats south to north.

Once it starts to get warm I would imagine the birds are going to be here FAST because many of them have failed to make it very far south.


----------

